# Venus Optics launches a Piano White version of Laowa 9mm T2.9 Zero-D Cine (RF mount) & OOOM 25-100mm T2.9 Cine



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 20, 2021)

> *Anhui China, 20 August 2021* – Venus Optics, the camera lens manufacturer specialized in making unique lenses for photographers and cinematographers, is proud to release the Piano White version of Laowa 9mm T2.9 Zero-D Cine for Canon RF mount and OOOM 25-100mm T2.9 Cine. The Piano White version of these two lenses are priced at USD 649 and USD 6,000 (USD 7,500 for the bundle with 1.4x full-frame expander and 1.33x rear anamorphic adapter) respectively.
> 
> *Laowa OOOM 25-100mm T2.9 Cine*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 20, 2021)

That 9mm cine lens is very interesting


----------



## entoman (Aug 20, 2021)

If these were new lens designs it might make sense, but why offer it as a white *version* of existing lenses?

If there is an issue with thermal expansion affecting optical or mechanical performance, why didn't Laowa make the original lenses white?

Does the introduction of these white versions indicate that the black versions do suffer from optical or mechanical problems in hot weather?

Or are these lenses white purely for cosmetic purposes?


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 21, 2021)

entoman said:


> If these were new lens designs it might make sense, but why offer it as a white *version* of existing lenses?
> 
> If there is an issue with thermal expansion affecting optical or mechanical performance, why didn't Laowa make the original lenses white?
> 
> ...


It is not purely cosmetic, it is for future space tourists to avoid overheating of their lens and their corresponding EOS R3w, the white edition of the R3.

No, it is some marketing IMO, they get lots of articles in the internet and a few will buy it. Costs less than paying for classical advertisement.


----------



## Adam Shutter Bug (Aug 22, 2021)

The video looks nice enough but it is impossible to tell what it’s really like because either the lens characteristics are muted colours and low contrast or that’s the editing. 
mother than that 9mm cine lens sounds interesting though the white is nothing more than a gimmick at this point.


----------



## TAF (Aug 24, 2021)

How does the image look on an R5 without cropping?

If I understand correctly (and please correct me if I don't), on the FF sensor it's a equivalent to a ~13.5mm lens.

How do the edges look?


----------

